
Remote Work Is a Security Nightmare. How Do We Fix It? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/07/14/remote-work-security-nightmare-how-do-we-fix-it/
======
rogerkirkness
Probably written by the same kind of people that think VPNs are safe.

